# If you want assurance, then look to Christ



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 28, 2008)

Here is a blog-post that I wrote (with more than a little help from Thomas Goodwin):

If You Want Assurance, Then Look to Christ « Reformed Covenanter


----------

